# Does the  X1900XT work okay now?



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey all,

I remember ATi Tool having serious issues with the X1900XT, requiring users to delete certain procsses, change memory and core clocks etc just so that they worked together in Harmony. Is this still so? 

I downloaded the latest ATi Tool and installed, but should i begin tweaking or do we X1900XT users still need to do a load of faffing around with the system first?

Thanks and cheers W1zard!


----------



## Gwargor (Jan 12, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I remember ATi Tool having serious issues with the X1900XT, requiring users to delete certain procsses, change memory and core clocks etc just so that they worked together in Harmony. Is this still so?
> 
> I downloaded the latest ATi Tool and installed, but should i begin tweaking or do we X1900XT users still need to do a load of faffing around with the system first?




 I've had a X1900XT a few months now and ATI tool did have issues with it, but they released a new version a few weeks ago and that cleared most of them up. That said I use ATI Tray Tools, because I just like it better.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks gwargor, but whats the difference between the tray and normal tool? Thanks!


----------



## Gwargor (Jan 12, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Thanks gwargor, but whats the difference between the tray and normal tool? Thanks!



They are different programs, ATI Tray Tools takes the place of CCC (Cat Control Center). It has more options than ATI tools and a cleaner GUI... IMHO. It also is in your program tray near your clock, Just download it a find out, If you don't like it uninstall it.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 12, 2007)

So ATi Tool is all good to go for the X1900XT?


----------



## Stinger_PY (Jan 18, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> So ATi Tool is all good to go for the X1900XT?


Yes sir... i have a X1900XT myself, with Catalyst 6.12 and ATITool 0.26.
Everything works fine when overclocking.
I recommend to go into settings > X1000 Overclocking, and select the option: "Disable when ATITool is started until next reboot".
That way you could avoid getting a BSOD when closing ATITool instead of minimizing.

PD: i still have to try the new Catalyst 7.1.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 19, 2007)

Stinger_PY said:


> Yes sir... i have a X1900XT myself, with Catalyst 6.12 and ATITool 0.26.
> Everything works fine when overclocking.
> I recommend to go into settings > X1000 Overclocking, and select the option: "Disable when ATITool is started until next reboot".
> That way you could avoid getting a BSOD when closing ATITool instead of minimizing.
> ...



Thanks mate.


----------



## johnyy (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm using CCC, ATITool and ATI tray tools all together with an X1900XT and catalyst 7.1 (unlocked).

Only prob I noticed with ATITool is that it warns me that I it 'supports 2D/3D mode switching, but the service is disabled'. It's NOT!. Nor do I have a process atievxx.exe running. ATI Hot key polling and ATI smart are both set as automatic services.

I guess thats a glitch unless anyone can tell me otherwise


----------

